# Den Pfad ermitteln aus dem die .jar Datei gestartet wurde



## MalakEkan (16. Mrz 2007)

Ist es möglich im Programm zu ermitteln von welchem Pfad dieses Programm gestartet wurde. 

Also das man zum Beispiel sich ausgeben lassen kann

"Diese .jar Datei wurde aus dem Verzeichniss C:\Beispiel\Pfad" ausgeführt. 

Sowas sollte doch gehen oder. Falls ja wie?


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Mrz 2007)

```
String path = System.getProperty("user.dir");
```


----------



## MalakEkan (16. Mrz 2007)

Hey super danke.


----------

